# airlift 3P/3H Compressor Turn on Setting



## Danaldson (Jul 9, 2012)

Is there a reason airlift sets the compressor to turn on when its only 15psi below your maximum fill setting? I find it so annoying that it turns on so often. 

I would much rather the compressor turn on when it hits 100psi and fill to 150psi instead of it turning on at 135psi and filling to 150. 

Is there a way to change this setting?


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Danaldson said:


> Is there a reason airlift sets the compressor to turn on when its only 15psi below your maximum fill setting? I find it so annoying that it turns on so often.
> 
> I would much rather the compressor turn on when it hits 100psi and fill to 150psi instead of it turning on at 135psi and filling to 150.
> 
> Is there a way to change this setting?


Unfortunately no, V2 with the older firmware had that option of setting your cutting pressure but that no longer available on V2 or 3P manifolds.:what:


----------



## Danaldson (Jul 9, 2012)

northendroid said:


> Unfortunately no, V2 with the older firmware had that option of setting your cutting pressure but that no longer available on V2 or 3P manifolds.:what:


Yeah hopefully airlift can release a firmware update with this feature. loved it on my old v2, and i also believe i could controll it on my accuair systems as well.


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

That's strange. Why would they remove this setting in the first place?


----------



## Simplicity (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, if you let the tank volume go down, presets and ride height on start functions will be less accurate with less pressure in reserve.
Plus a shorter run duration for compressors is more ideal. Long run times (excessive heat) will decrease compressor life.... Everything is a trade off.


----------

